# No wonder surge so low



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Dropped off private client at Mandarin on Brickell Key and saw Uber surging $1.50 at 11:30pm. Usually Saturday nights at that time is much higher. Anyhow, while trying to get out of the area counted 32 vehicles with stupid Uber Lyft light on windshield. That was in less than 2 blocks. Checked passenger app and an X trip to UM normally $15 was $38. So these idiots are willing to do rides for just $1.50 surge. They deserve it. 
Tonight I did 2 private clients at $60 p/hour for 4 hours combined. Then 2 Lyft Lux, one with $18 bonus, the other with $21. Keep in mind that Lyft bonus is double when Lux. 
The real problem is over saturation of drivers under selling the service. As long as people are willing to drive for Chinese labor wages there's no reason for Uber lyft to pay higher.


----------



## NS_Highlander (Mar 25, 2019)

I think a problem is allowing cars that are nearly 20 years old on the road. Increase the supply of older cars and cut the rates it should be obvious the kinds of cars that Uber is going to have on the road.


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

Actually i think there is something wrong with the system. here in Atlanta Monday mornings are usually brimming with surge absolutely everywhere. This morning however not a single surge appeared on the map through the morning rush. which is even more odd with a convention with around 60,000 people ubering and being shuttled to said convention. but also more weird after the morning rush usually ends (9am) 3 small surge areas appeared in spots that had surged for 6 hours straight the yesterday but never went above $2 and was never bigger than the span of a mile. plus now it appears an hour after rush er surge appears to be working properly. just a guess but i think the consecutive trip quest they have running is causing problems with the system as this issue has only been happening during those times


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber testing how low drivers willing to get paid to continue to drive. However, they're playing with drivers minds by leaving surge on app screen without refreshing. This is just part of their applied behavioral science at scale to influence drivers. Lately the app will only refresh surge when Uber's desperately trying to get drivers to an area. 
If you want to maximize your earnings per trip you need to first understand you're actually playing a game against a software and not dealing with a person dispatching rides to you. The software uses AI to control driver's and rider's behavior. Second, learn your city and it's patterns. Uber may be overcharging riders in an area, yet not showing surge on driver's app, thus you're not getting any. In these cases you'll be bombarded with trip requests. Best to turn off app and wait until uber finally surges. 
Problem is too many idiots driving and taking whatever uber sends. 
I only take trips when surging above a certain level. Example, yesterday I only did 3 Xtrips for uber. But made $77.43, while Uber lost $48.23 combined. 
With Lyft lux I did 4 trips. Made $132.56, lyft lost $51.78. Now, keep in mind that lyft PT bonus is double when lux rides. I was online for around 4 hours and only drove 37 miles. 
I met a driver in South Beach who seemed elated because he made $105.00 in 10 hours with 18 trips. So he made average $5.83 per trip and $10.50 per hour. So how much did he spend on fuel and vehicle depreciation. I felt bad him and bought him ice cream from across Joe's. 
Later he called me and said that he tried my methods. He did 2 more trips and made $61 in 1.5 hours. Hopefully he learned.


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

True enough I was checking the rider app as well and even in areas that normally would have increased rates did not I honestly almost never take a ride without a surge on it I make more and drive less


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

You need to outsmart the algorithm and keep changing your patterns. That's all


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber testing how low drivers willing to get paid to continue to drive. However, they're playing with drivers minds by leaving surge on app screen without refreshing. This is just part of their applied behavioral science at scale to influence drivers. Lately the app will only refresh surge when Uber's desperately trying to get drivers to an area.
> If you want to maximize your earnings per trip you need to first understand you're actually playing a game against a software and not dealing with a person dispatching rides to you. The software uses AI to control driver's and rider's behavior. Second, learn your city and it's patterns. Uber may be overcharging riders in an area, yet not showing surge on driver's app, thus you're not getting any. In these cases you'll be bombarded with trip requests. Best to turn off app and wait until uber finally surges.
> Problem is too many idiots driving and taking whatever uber sends.
> I only take trips when surging above a certain level. Example, yesterday I only did 3 Xtrips for uber. But made $77.43, while Uber lost $48.23 combined.
> ...


And that's why Uber is moving to flat surge.


----------

